# Conch Charters offer



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Saw an advert. in the 'SAIL AWAY' section of the May 08 issue of Sail Mag. offering a 2 week Tortola charter for the price of a one week midseason rate on any boat between June 16 thru Nov. 7th. Other than being at the beginings of and right at the height of hurricane season, sounds like a pretty good deal. Definitely a trip insurance 'must buy' time of year!

Has anyone had any experience with this company, good/bad or comments from friends about any dealings with Conch in Tortola? I've done some slanted research from their web site, but this would be my first charter as person in charge of paying the bill and would appreciate any info/comments you might have about this company. 

Bob

Sorry, can this be moved to "chartering"?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Conch has been around quite a while and generally gets favorable reviews BUT you must be aware up front that the good prices are because these are older, well used boats for the most part...beyond the age where moorings or sunsail etc. would still have them in the fleet. 
Obviously this means you can't expect a ''new boat" experience but you should be able to count on a clean boat in reasonable shape in exchange for a good deal on price.


----------



## sailvi767 (Aug 25, 2007)

That is a good deal however it would be much better if they offered the two weeks at the normal low season rate. The standard low season rate at many charter companies is often close to half the high season rates. There are lots of Bargins at the moment. The charter company I have by boat with is offering great deals at the moment and its a new boat.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Cam, I'm not too concerned with the "new boat experience" as I am with, "is the boat reliable?". Guess breakdowns can happen with all things mechanical, so is it worth the increase in price to move up to near new charter? Clearly, there's some research in my future.

Sailvi767, I'm looking for a boat in the mid to low 30 foot range if possible. Can't see any reason not to have a look-see at their web site. PM or e-mail from profile? Thanks.

Bob


----------



## sailvi767 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello Bob,

Commercial posts not permitted ...though I appreciate the effort you made to keep it off the board. 2 more posts required till you can PM members.

Bob...if you are interested in a commercial offer..PM sailvi767.


----------



## PierreMundo (Nov 29, 2007)

Bob,

It's Low, low low season! Always shop around. Try this:

Virgin Island Sailing Ltd. - Bareboat Companies

Good luck,

Pierre


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sailvi--will do maybe tomorrow.

Pierre--One stop shopping! Shortcutted the site.

Thanks to you both.

Bob


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Fullkeel,
A good friend of mine had his boat with Conch for several years, and it definitely had its problems. Nothing too major, but during a cruise in August of 2005 I recall having to return to Tortola because the ignition switch died on us on day two or three. We sailed back, called in for a tow, and had it fixed within a few hours. The boat was a 1994 Beneteau 461 (I think), and had previously been with the Moorings for five or six years. The people at Conch seem to be reasonably honest about the boats in their fleet, but don't be surprised if you have a similar problem. The canvas will probably be a little worse for the wear and tear as well, the hull a bit scuffed. The refrigeration probably won't be all that great, the sails a bit blown out...


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sailhog,

I'm begining to think, especially with the 'low season' prices in effect, it may be advisable to go ahead and bite the bullet with a newer fleet. Visiting paradise would be no fun if your stuck waiting for repairs. Much more research is due. Thanks for the comments.

Bob


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Full..you DO know that many of the restaurants and other stores are closed in the off season there right? It is not nearly as pretty either with the green hills kinda burnt out. But the water is just as beautiful as in high season. 
Just wanted to mention that in case it would affect your satisfaction with the trip.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Whoa, I did not. That IS a another consideration. Thank you.

Bob


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Sept*

Yes they are right, many places close in Sept, everything in at Bitter End, Jost only Soggy Dollar was open last year. Most places were open in Tortola and St Thomas, but this is due to cruise ship business. Here in the Abaco's Bahamas it is the same about half of the places close in Sept.
At least here in Abaco's we have plenty of holes to hide in when a storm pops up


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

FullKeel,
Check with Conch and see if you can get an idea of the condition of the boat. I have a feeling that my friend's boat was in pretty bad shape even by Conch's standards. The other folks who chartered through them seemed happy enough with their boats...


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would have never thought 'Paradise' had an amenities slow down. With the clear waters and all things sub-surface as my main priority, less crowding to me would be a PLUS, no so with the wife because of the lack of restaurants. This whole thing may have to wait 'til spring...MORE research and discussions with the first mate. I will surf the Conch website and maybe contact them sailhog, just to get a feel for that's available.

Thanks to all for the comments and info.

Bob


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Sept in Virgins*

Don't get me/us wrong while many close several stay open, we enjoyed last Sept easy to get a mooring ball, half the places did not even collect mooring fees. as far a what is open in Sept 07 we found

Redhook-everything
Tortola-just about everything
Charlotte Amalie-everything
Beef-De Loose Mongoose and Trellis Bay Cafe
Peters-the Resort warning $$$$$$$$$
Normans-Willie T
Jost-Soggy Dollar and Club Paradise...Foxy's close the day after we got there
Marina Cay-Pussers
Virgin Gorda-there were about 4 open
North (Bitter) End only Pussers Bar from 4-10 and that was the bartenders choice they were supose to close but she needed to work
Sopers- Pussers, Jolly Rodger

Hope this helps....it is a great time if you want peace, and there is stuff going on, but just not as much
Rich


----------



## kenhoneycutt (Dec 3, 2006)

*I chartered with Conch last year*

It was their Jenneau 36 that I chartered. The staff was friendly and spent all the time you needed to get familiar with the boat as well as give you a heads up about all the places to visit (I also chartered with Footloose 2 years ago, they weren't nearly as helpful). The Jenneau was pretty worn out. The autopilot and knotmeter didn't work at all and the throttle wouldn't hold position. About halfway through the charter the hot water quit (I was able to solve this by adding more antifreeze they provided - didn't know why they supplied it at the beginning of the charter - thought it was kind of odd - but figured it out when the hot water quit). Despite the problems they were minor - the price was considerably less than the other charter companies and the staff was terrific.


----------



## sailvi767 (Aug 25, 2007)

If your engine is using antifreeze it means there was a major problem with the engine. Its good that it did not fail on your charter. The fact that they knew of the problem and sent the boat out is a bit scary.


----------

